

Beyond Games and the Future of Learning - mlLK
http://www.brainygamer.com/the_brainy_gamer/2008/07/gls---beyond-ga.html

======
whacked_new
Good points, but there is a tacit assumption if we were to use these ideas as
basis for large changes.

The exploratory aspects of the "passion communities" requires self-motivated,
creative individuals with a sense of individualism. In other words, they are
producers by nature: if you leave them to their own devices, they get urges to
make stuff. "Closet engineers." My feeling is that this mode of learning isn't
for everyone.

There is a definite, strong case for a multifarious educational system, but
_nothing_ is definite. IMHO the key word isn't the passion community per se,
but _choice_ is. Give them the options, and let them pave the way. For those
who aren't self directed, and/or prefer being passive receptors of information
(i.e. the prevailing system now), you _still_ need to provide it for them.

------
babyshake
"James Gee appears to have similar ideas regarding technology and cognitive
learning as Henry Jenkins. Do you think?"

Close, but Jenkins focuses more on how fan fiction can be useful in an
educational context, whereas Gee is more concerned more with the medium, and
less with the content.

